# Tony Hart



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Tony Hart , the well know childrens show maker has sadly died ........

............on hearing the news his friend Morph was said to be speachless !


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder if Tony drew his last breath?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

, at the inquest it was found he died from an art attack................

Artist and children's television presenter Tony Hart died today at the age of 83.

When told, Morph was said to be speechless


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wild Woods said:


> I wonder if Tony drew his last breath?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Harsh but funny


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Does this mean Morph will have to live in a Morphanage?


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

his funeral has been penciled in for thursday


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Bloody hell [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------

